# Johanna Klum @ Die ultimative Chartshow vom 20.06.2014



## goleo89 (22 Juni 2014)

Die nette Johanna Klum war am 20.06.2014 in der Ultimativen Chartshow auf RTL in einem netten Kleid zu sehen. 

Hat jemand ein paar caps von dieser Schönheit? Waren echt ein paar super Einblicke dabei!

Danke


----------



## sgt.dan (23 Juni 2014)

Caps kann ich nicht bieten, dafür aber ein Video von der Sendung:

*Johanna Klum & Rebecca Mir - 2013-07-19 - Die Ultimative Chartshow*

(Nicht wegen des Datums wundern, lief letztes Jahr schon mal und war jetzt eine Wiederholung)


Und ein Foto von der Show gibts noch:


----------



## willis (23 Juni 2014)

ERSTER!!!

schöne Frau - immer 

:thx:


----------



## goleo89 (24 Juni 2014)

Danke für das Video.


----------

